# Understanding Contrast Ratios in Video Display Devices



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Introduction

When we shop for a projector, one of the specifications that we really want to be aware of is the Contrast Ratio (CR). In general, we know that it is the relationship between the black and white levels that a projector can show.

Well, it is a little more complicated than that, and this article is designed to help you understand all the facets of the contrast ratio, and what it all means for your home theater enjoyment.

Link to full article...


----------

